# How is the R33 GTR in the Snow?



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I know different Skylines have different Attessa systems.

I've never driven mine in icy/snowy conditions, but can handle it in the wet no problem.

Thing is i've got 150 miles to do on Christmas day, and wondered how the GTR will handle generally icy/snowy roads?

Will it be tail happy scary? or 4WD grippy? I've got a Skylabs TSC on there, with T1R's but cos I'm driving the wife and sister in law, I want to be safe.

Any advice?

mookl


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Obviously the actual state of the roads on the day are the biggest factor that and tyres

Unless the roads are really bad cant see you getting stuck going forwards so driving should be ok but stopping however may be far more difficult - even though these cars go wel the snow remember AWD doest make you stop quick.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

well i took mine out yesterday to see if it was any good as we have more snow coming and wanted to try the car before i set off some where. 

We have 5" at moment. 

i have a grid dancer and stuck in 4wd. I also tried the car with the grid dancer off and the car stays pretty much in 4wd. 

Anyway, flat road the car accelrates really well but you can not stop the car! 

I have a slight hill outside my house that my audi (fwd) drives up with no issues. However my GTR slid down it with the brakes on. I had to sit there and ride it out as there was no way of stopping the car untill i reached the bottom of the road. Same as it would not go back up the hill. i had to go around the block twice as i slid passed the house the secound time trying to get the car back on the drive. 


This can only be down to the tyres are to wide and sit on top of the snow. 

I will be using my audi as i dont have any issues with it compared to the gtr. 


I think with a set of snow chains or snow tyres the GTR will be very good tho. Maybe just thinner tyres.


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Boys, boys, let me explain you something... ;-)

Have you ever met, say, eastern european bloke laughing at winter conditions here? Preety sure you did. 

We have a winter like here at the moment constantly for 3-4 months, it became a must for everyone to change for winter tyres as soon as temp. drops below 5 deg.C. The gum compound your tyres are made of becomes more like plastic than gum in these conditions.
Trust me, they do a MASSIVE difference in how the car behaves on road, your slides will be actually manageable (unless you're doing 50mph ;-) )

Forget ATTESSA, 4wd etc. It's all bull**** on snow if you're on all season tyres.

I have made tens of thousands miles on snow and ice over last 10 years without a scratch. Get yourself some decent winter (M+S) tyres. 
They may look sh** (thinner...) but will protect you, your passengers and your GTR

Many happy miles. 

Radek


----------



## LuisGTR32 (Mar 10, 2009)

I think we have to agree with RADO, tyres are very important, last winter in Berlin I've learn that, thanks God not in the hard way, but I was pretty close to the wall


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^As above, get some snow tyres and put her in 4wd and you'll be fine.

I drove my GTR with 255 summertyres tyres allround to work last week and hit a Vito in the rear because I just slid across the snow in her ars doing 20km/h without being able to slow down!

So my bumper was shot and don't even think the R32 ABS system will safe your ass, pump like you've never pumped before but even then...

Now I got myself some M+S tyres and 235 wide because smaller tyres are much grippier in the snow and hopefully now I'll be ok next time I need to do and emergency stop


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Ive never driven mine in snow, But i drove my friends yesterday and we have ALOT of snow here in sweden. Tires was Nokian if i remember right, Winter tires. Awsome grip drives good its a 4WD car it should perform good. The car is fully stock!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

matt your a nutter,i can just imagine you trying to do that aswell,i lol'd when i read you slide past your house 

been driving our local runner,with it's 175 tyres,it's got to the tyres or something as i'm not a driving god,but i can drive perfectly fine everywhere,not got stuck anymore yet,hell i've been having some fun on purpose to just get things abit exciting (wheelspin at 5mph at 12:30am lol)


----------



## jap power (Jun 19, 2010)

ive been driving mine ever since the weather turned nasty as long as you dont drive fast like a nutter the 4wd system does it job when needed ive not got stuck ones yet fingers crossed ,


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> matt your a nutter,i can just imagine you trying to do that aswell,i lol'd when i read you slide past your house
> 
> been driving our local runner,with it's 175 tyres,it's got to the tyres or something as i'm not a driving god,but i can drive perfectly fine everywhere,not got stuck anymore yet,hell i've been having some fun on purpose to just get things abit exciting (wheelspin at 5mph at 12:30am lol)



LOL, you know how little of a hill it is outside my house also. I shit myself when i reversed of the drive, went to put it in gear and looked up to realise i was passing the next doors house and i thought i was still stationary lol.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

jap power said:


> ive been driving mine ever since the weather turned nasty as long as you dont drive fast like a nutter the 4wd system does it job when needed ive not got stuck ones yet fingers crossed ,


What tyres and width of tyre are you using?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Fee drove the 32 in pretty deep snow last year....

low, fat 888's and deep flat undertray.

was very good :~) only issue was the wee raised icey kerb/slop into the garage.


----------



## BlueRalph (Mar 25, 2009)

I've left my GTR at home the last two days as I have no confidence that it will stop. Three times in half a mile I had my heart in my mouth hoping I wouldn't hit something  I turned round and took it home and that's where it will stay until better road conditions..... I miss the scooby


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

even using gears to slow down?!?!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Adam Kindness said:


> even using gears to slow down?!?!




My car really is bad adam, i pulled off drive and the car started to slide on its own down the road! I hadnt tried to pull off, i was sat there stationay and then the car started to move on its own. The car was sliding sideways and as it picked up speed i managed to straighten the car up and ride it out untill i meet a flat bit of road. 

I have steering but no brakes. 

However if i get in my van or audi i can drive up the slight hill with no issues. My GTR cant even sit there doing nothing, i was going to get out the car to shut the garge untill i realised i was on the move. 

Like i say in my case its down to the tyres.


This is what mine was like! Like i say i shit myself and had to hang on untill i came to flat road! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MPRmOUxRMY


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

are you running 10-11" semi slicks or something?


----------



## BlueRalph (Mar 25, 2009)

Adam Kindness said:


> even using gears to slow down?!?!


Was only in second gear crawling in traffic doing 10mph, touched the brakes and slid straight on to the island


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

thats not how you drive in snow though.... as soon as you try and use the brakes you'll just lock up (or just vibrate down the road with ABS working overtime).

down through the gears.....

and in the case of that vid - I'm sure it would have turned out ok if they just idled down in first!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Light on the brakes people! If anyone manages to slide in this snow they were going to fast to start with or they are using the brakes too heavily. 

I drove up and down kop hill twice yesterday in a BMW 3 series, and Kop hill road is THE steepest incline in the shortest distance in britain. We have about 8 inches of snow here. Just drove at about 15 mph in first gear. simplessss


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Using a 33, the 4wd worked quite well in the snow. I managed some steep hills without any problems, where other cars were slipping back down. 

The idea is to be very careful with all the controls, gradually allow the 4wd system to come in. What Adam said worked well for me, use your gears to brake, if you can't manage that, then you're probably going too fast for the conditions in the first place, you're then at the mercy of a very angry ABS system.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Adam Kindness said:


> are you running 10-11" semi slicks or something?




275 35 18's. 

Like i say its my tyres, i know its my tyres as i didnt have any issues in my other cars. 

The car actually drove up my drive fine put i think it had then coated the tyres in ice by the time i was on the road. 

I might have a video of it, i will rewind my cctv and see if i can post it up.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Last year I found the torque was being transfered to the front wheels even at very low speeds which was good but the tyres were just too wide (and cold) to offer much in the way of grip. Saying that I did drive a hundred miles in the snow but had a 'moment' in milton keynes (approaching a roundabaout suprisingly!) where I changed from 3rd to 2nd at about 20mph and all 4 wheels locked sending me sliding towards on coming traffic. I had to get back on the power and the car snapped back into line and was just OK but I vowed never to take it out in icy conditions again. 

My laguna is much happier on its chunky sidewalls and relatively skinny tyres, not got stuck anywhere so far but have learned well on Norfolk country roads how momentum and the right amount of confidence is your friend in the snow. A lot of folk out there these days have simply never had to deal with it before and cause a lot of problems.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

They are suprisingly good traction wise - good fun overtaking stuck BMWs, braking is another story but no worse than any other car. Deep snow inthe centre of the road turns it into a snow plough though and you'll bust the splitter...


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

winter tyres are a must imo, picked up a set of 16's with 5mm tread left for only £100 (pirelli snowsports)

and if you brake and the abs kicks in you have naf all chance of stopping, seriously, on my 32 it increases the braking distance masively, just easy off a little (extremely hard to compute when you are trying to stop) so the abs isnt kicking in and you will stop just fine.

but...... winter tyres people, you will never use anything else in the cold weather once youve tried them.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

people saying about the ABS, well my ABS does not come in below 15 mph? 

Is that only 34 gtrs that do that then, must say it is one thing i like. Loads better when stopping on gravel and snow aswell. 

The ABS will come in if doing over 15mph but it just turns off if doing slower.


----------



## kannibal (Oct 1, 2010)

I really would like to drive mine on snow, but with all this salt on the road, I prefer not, it's too painfull to think it can rust


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

kannibal said:


> I really would like to drive mine on snow, but with all this salt on the road, I prefer not, it's too painfull to think it can rust


Yes that was my worry. 

I jacked my car up and gave it a bloody good clean on the underside with a hot jetwash before it went back in the garage.


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

Drove mine everyday , earlier in the year with the snow fall and couldn't fault it was well impressed , but yes 8pots didn't do me any favours , loved the slow motion drifts that felt very controllable ..


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

mava_rules said:


> but...... winter tyres people, you will never use anything else in the cold weather once youve tried them.


This is what I'm talking about. :bowdown1:

This the only advice people, you will laugh at how easy it was.
Germans require them by law now and there is a reason for that...

There's no other shortcuts you STIGs unless you're trying to brake with an anchor... :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I tried to use mine back in January when we had 10"+ of snow and it was a no go even with the torque controler wound up.
Toyo tyres just couldnt get traction on the snow/ice due to their low profile.

Given the choice I would now use the Clio in the snow rather than the Gtr


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Just bought a set of snow socks for the Clio so it should now go even better


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

TREG said:


> Just bought a set of snow socks for the Clio so it should now go even better


feed back on socks please :smokin:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Will do mate.

Theres some good videos on You tube also


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Studless winter tyres are a must on snow you can drive safely at surprising speeds and have grip, etc. By comparison normal street tyres are lethal as the blocks of tread allow the surface to slide.. That means no ability to stop suddenly... hard objects are just as hard in the snow.

If you drive on snow - in addition to winter tyres it's not a bad idea to disable your ABS. It'll shorten your stopping distances because accumulated snow at the front of the tyre acts like a sort of wedge... Scandinavians swear by it.

Best avoid driving a GT-R in the snow. It doesn't make a great winter car and Atessa, HICAS + ABS makes the driveline a bit unpredictable for having any serious sideways fun with...


----------



## elrodeo666 (Feb 10, 2008)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Studless winter tyres are a must on snow you can drive safely at surprising speeds and have grip, etc. By comparison normal street tyres are lethal as the blocks of tread allow the surface to slide.. That means no ability to stop suddenly... hard objects are just as hard in the snow.
> 
> If you drive on snow - in addition to winter tyres it's not a bad idea to disable your ABS. It'll shorten your stopping distances because accumulated snow at the front of the tyre acts like a sort of wedge... Scandinavians swear by it.
> 
> Best avoid driving a GT-R in the snow. It doesn't make a great winter car and Atessa, HICAS + ABS makes the driveline a bit unpredictable for having any serious sideways fun with...


Sorry but have to disagree with you there on that one.
Having spent years of driving in Hokkaido winters and I found the GT-R to be the best car in the snow and ice by a long shot.
I've had all sorts of cars including WRX's & Evo 6 & 7 and the GT-R was the most predictable and best fun to drive. I've had a 32 and 33 whilst living and driving in the snow and they beat everything I've driven and I'm talking about driving on ice for 5 months a year and sideways at every opportunity.
Power is your friend when driving in the snow and ice and a very decent set of snow tyres.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I have studless snow tyres, and as Miguel, it's what you need. If everyone had a set, there would be no issues. People would rather drive dangerously than fit a set.

The ATTESA the ABS make for an easy drive.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Variable 4WD in very slippery conditions is unlikely to be as predictable as good as permanent 4WD since the constantly variable levels of drive between wheels would be bound to have an effect where there's seriously reduced traction. A field or other 4WD controller is better than not in snow... 

The GT-R's drivetrain wasn't designed for use snow but may be OK in it, but I'd never imagine it to be ideal. GT-R strut towers will soon begin to rust from the underside (And there's not a lot you can do to stop it- if you'll use your car in snow where there's salt, grit, etc). The boot floor, subframe, front panel, trunk floor, suspension arms, etc. will all quickly begin to suffer similar corrosion.

Some people think drifting (On snow, or other conditions) on the road is cool - I know I did when I was younger...There's no safety at all compared to doing it on a track though. Just hitting a kerb on the side of the road is enough to bend a chassis, yet alone trees, lamp posts, walls, parked cars, etc.

In dry track, it's safest to drift - because a car can be stopped quickly if needed. In the wet drifting can become trickier if not dangerous... In snow, it's fun till you lose control & have an accident. Not something I would want to encourage others to do...especially if they don't have experience controlling a car sideways.

I learnt my lesson from a few accidents over the years so I don't drive crazy in slippery conditions on the road...
Once I was with my wife driving our RX-7 to a meet 500km away, overnight. On our way there we passed Koseki San in his one off 4 rotor FD. The rain was so heavy he couldn't recognise our faces. Koseki San was doing maybe 60km/h. He hit water, aquaplaned and crashed. Took him 1 year to rebuild the bodywork. Another time 4 years ago cruising with my newly built engine to run it in - I aquaplaned my AE86 on the highway and found myself facing the armco at about 80 mph in the 3rd lane. 
I managed to snap it away, bit spun 3 times away from the barrier and all the way across to the inside lane before coming to a stop with a small bump... Scary experience I wouldn't want to repeat.

Snow & ice can be much, much worse...

For heavy winter weather or long trips we had a 3.2 Di Pajero for 8 years but as the underside began to fall apart we recently replaced it with a low mileage 12 year old Hiace 4WD Turbo Diesel - with winter tyres of course. It carries 7 people comfortably and all the snow-boards, etc on the rack & roofbox. Siting high I can see above most cars, which is important when distances & roads need to be judged well in advance - and to avoid so much crap getting on the windscreen from other car's back wheels. If I crash it in ice, etc. I won't be too bothered as long as we're safe.

There are cheap 4WD cars out there better suited for winter conditions than a GT-R IMHO.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

I think having a bit of fun in snow/ice is all part of learning!

Its the folk that go too slowly that I worry about. They shit themselves when there is any snow! I bet they'd be more confident if they tried to see how much grip the had... found out what happened if they did XYZ.

Empty car parks are handy!


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Why would anyone even consider taking out there
pride & joy in these God awful conditions.
Even if a GTR was any good in snow & ice which I very
much doubt ( & I'm not going to find out because once
there is salt about my GTRs are away till the spring )
Whats to stop some nut job who can't even drive in
the dry sliding into you.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong, the attessa system releases the 4wd under breaking. Meaning it has more braking control than systems with more rigid 4wd? aka subaru? 
On saturday morning the landrover i was following on snow tyres lost control on a steep desend where as i did not. Is it the was the braking systems work or how the drive train work? Either way, i'm totally sold on the nissan system in the snow. As tony the tigers says, its grrrreat.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

KM BlackGTR said:


> Why would anyone even consider taking out there
> pride & joy in these God awful conditions.
> Even if a GTR was any good in snow & ice which I very
> much doubt ( & I'm not going to find out because once
> ...


some folk dont have multiple options.... and facing facts... R32/R33/R34 arent really valuable cars anymore!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, the attessa system releases the 4wd under breaking. Meaning it has more braking control than systems with more rigid 4wd? aka subaru?
> On saturday morning the landrover i was following on snow tyres lost control on a steep desend where as i did not. Is it the was the braking systems work or how the drive train work? Either way, i'm totally sold on the nissan system in the snow. As tony the tigers says, its grrrreat.


Is it possible the Land Rover had chunky off road tyres rather than studless winter tyres (Which looks similar but aren't the same thing)?

A few years back on a Snowboarding trip to Nagano at night we heard some locals having fun in rally prep'd Subarus having some fun on touge roads...so went out to have a look.

Their tyres were serious competition spec for snow... cars certainly seemed to go well, but had their fair share of dents too...!


----------



## elrodeo666 (Feb 10, 2008)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Variable 4WD in very slippery conditions is unlikely to be as predictable as good as permanent 4WD since the constantly variable levels of drive between wheels would be bound to have an effect where there's seriously reduced traction. A field or other 4WD controller is better than not in snow...
> 
> The GT-R's drivetrain wasn't designed for use snow but may be OK in it, but I'd never imagine it to be ideal. GT-R strut towers will soon begin to rust from the underside (And there's not a lot you can do to stop it- if you'll use your car in snow where there's salt, grit, etc). The boot floor, subframe, front panel, trunk floor, suspension arms, etc. will all quickly begin to suffer similar corrosion.
> 
> ...


Still have to disagree.
Its got nothing to do with what should be better on paper but what actually feels better and safer to drive on the ice and snow.
I've had 10 plus years living in Hokkaido and total of 18 full winters of living in the mountains of Hokkaido and snowboarding all over Japan starting from end of Autumn until end of Golden week. I drive/drove daily in all sorts of insane weather in all types of vehicles and still to this day the GTR is the car I feel the safest.

I've done alot of racing in Japan and a hell of alot in winter on snow/ice rally courses and in local Winter drift days and the annual Winter Drift event at Tokachi speedway and on a day to day basis as a daily driver I find the GTR the best by far, its just total point and shoot.
Only reason I used GTR's in the snow is because they felt the safest and are cheap to buy.

The conditions in Honshu compared to Hokkaido are way,way different. Whenever I'm down there riding its like driving on normal roads again.

Regardless of what vehicle you have, there are days where its just lethal to be on the road..e.g In central Hokkaido a nice warm winters sunny day of just above freezing and then a quick plummet down to -20c+ at night and the roads are almost undrivable without studded spiked ice tyres. Almost impossible to keep straight and even at 20kph you have no control whatsoever. Its like driving without a steering wheel, car goes where it wants.

I had a Hiace that was on a slight incline, engine off, hand brake on, in gear and thing starts sliding by itself. Had to park it and tie it to a tree with the tow chainto stop it from sliding away.
Conditions like that the only thing that works is a snow cat, snowmobile or snow plough or studded spiked ice tyres.

Honestly unless your driving in those varying winter conditions daily, from snap freeze ice to full blizzard storms you never really get to know how to drive in the snow and ice.
Theres days when the fresh snow fall is cold and dry and is as grippy as and then theres days where your doing 360's down the road and you really need to know when to punch it and get out of spin and slide.
The load pedal is your friend and the brake your enemy in the ice.

You get good at driving quick in snow and ice and driving on the track is like play station. You'll be surprised how much more confidence and how quick your reactions are you when you get back on the track. 

Regardless of what car is best, I never skimp on snow tyres, always buy the best regardless of price and always replace each with new start of every winter.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Wowweee! If only I had the skills to drive as well as you! :bowdown1:

Maybe Nissan missed out by not snow rallying the GT-R. They could have been a contender.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Now got the snow socks so I'm waiting for some snow to test them out!!


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Adam Kindness said:


> some folk dont have multiple options.... and facing facts... R32/R33/R34 arent really valuable cars anymore!


My GTRs are extremely valuable to me & in much more than
just £s.
I absolutely would not risk in these conditions because as I said
it could quite easily be some clown sliding in to you & not your 
own inability to control in these crap conditions.
Oh & the salted roads. Do you really want layers of the stuff
caked on the u/side of your not very valuable car ?
Hence I use a 400 quid fiesta to plough through the snow & ice


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

To be fair the 32 has been very good and only other peoples mistakes have cost me, I'd even go as far to say thats it's very fun and plus how many other 500+bhp sports cars do you see out in the snow :bowdown1:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

What does ATTESA stand for?

All Terrain traction exept snowy a-roads?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

That's another thread down the pan...

Back to topic - in my one foray out in my car I found it very impressive. Given big fat normal tyres it worked very well. You can really feel the shuffling about between the wheels as you set off.


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Also you know the 4WD is working as you can see it kicking up snow from the front. Unless my GTR is FWD


----------



## Heku (Feb 7, 2002)

elrodeo666 said:


> Regardless of what car is best, I never skimp on snow tyres, always buy the best regardless of price and always replace each with new start of every winter.


This is the bottom line. I've winter-driven my GT-R:s for some 16+ years now and while they aren't IMO the best cars on snow, they're still quite good, especially with a properly set up ATTESSA controller. To be honest, I prefer my wife's Audi RS6 to them, mostly because of more tractable engine and slightly more solid wheel on slippery surfaces. That doesn't mean I don't enjoy my GT-R:s immensely on snow, too - studded, reasonably sized (235/45R17) real winter tires and you can have just as much fun as you like, with a good safety margin with traction.

This month we've had way too much snow, though. Ground clearance is an issue and I've been forced to drive my MB G-wagen instead of the Skylines to get anywhere. We're well past two feet of snow now and it's only December, things might get really interesting by February or so.

To sum up all this: *GET A SET OF PROPER SNOW TIRES FOR THE WINTER*. I believe everyone who has ever raced on snow and ice agree on this one, I have a background of ice racing and some (forest) rallying since the 80's and there's no way around it: the first thing you need, regardless of the situation, is as much grip as you can get and this is especially true during the winter.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

We will not tolerate threats and insults, grow up or get banned! You have been warned!! Thread edited, play nice.


----------

